# Sublimation on backpacks?



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried doing sublimation on backpacks like the one below? Can it be done?


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

Never tried it, but if you go to Conde, click on sublimation and on the right side look for the video for the backpack


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You can sublimation IF....repeat IF IF
1) the back pack or image area is white/light color
2) the material is 100% polyester
3) the backpact is constructed so it will fit the platen on your press or you have a template
4) you will need even, constant pressure, temp.
5) there is no sizing,starch etc on the material to interfere with the process

all in all....I doubt you will be able to do this


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

jmj said:


> Never tried it, but if you go to Conde, click on sublimation and on the right side look for the video for the backpack


Looks like that backpack was made for sublimation, I was thinking about maybe just some white backpack material to print. Anyways I'll give it a shot and see what happens. Hope I don't mess up my press


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is Conde's youtube video on how to

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lMaHlPMd5A[/media]


----------

